# Mandrake 10.0 Grafikeinstellung



## Eiszwerg (23. März 2006)

Hallo liebe Community,

habe mich nun auch endlich mal dazu überwunden mich mit Linux zu beschäftigen *applause*.
Eine Recherche per google ergab, dass Mandrake wohl recht benutzerfreundlich sei und somit habe ich die Mini-Ausgabe (OneDisk) heruntergeladen, gebrannt und lustig los-installiert.
Leider habe ich beim Punkt der Grafik-Einstellungen geschlafen und gepfuscht. Wenn ich nun boote, bekomme ich die shell (heisst das so?) und kann mich mit den angelegten Benutzerdaten einloggen.
Mache ich dann startx, bekomme ich die Meldung, dass der x-server (so heisst das glaube ich) nicht gestartet werden kann, weil keine Treiber eingebunden sind.

Nun die Frage:
Kann ich das per shell (wenn die denn so heisst) nach-konfigurieren oder empfehlt ihr mir eine Neuinstallation?

Warte gespannt auf Antworten


----------

